
Keep out: NASA asks future Moon visitors to respect its stuff - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/05/keep-out-nasa-asks-future-moon-visitors-to-respect-its-stuff/
======
Corrado
At first I was annoyed at the audacity of NASA; "don't touch our stuff because
its important and has a historical significance". But as I read more of the
story I realized that the historical significance is related to the fact that
we're not really sure what 40 years on the moon can do to equipment. Keeping
some of the existing sites in "pristine" condition is necessary to find out
how long term exposure to a hard vacuum as well as large doses of radiation
could effect future missions.

------
michaelpinto
Sadly if Americans are too damn cheap to go back to the moon then we can't be
too upset if someone from someplace else messes with the stuff you left
behind. Although the real futue risk may not be future trips sponsored by
nation-states but even provate salavage hunters looking to make a quick buck
just like what you see today with the Titantic (or any ancient artifacts that
get looted).

